# 15 Gallon Transitions..



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

hi guys..

heres my low tech 2 footer.. all are left over plants (from the co2 50gal) taht i thought could fit into a low tech (non co2) setup..

i thought it was interesting to see what it went thru and how it was transformed from...

Phase1...to..









Phase2...to..









Phase3..to...









Phase4
oh..you can also see how i used some extra ferns i had... Which ARE NOT aquatic by the way.. i removed them in the next phase..


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

To the Newest....
Phase 5!!









Sorry for the hurried pics...think it feels quite...jungle-ly....almost like trekking in the forest here..


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm loving the ferns, you gotta ship me some of those!!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

but they aren/t aquatic..
They are actually plants that live in a semi wet environment like next to waterfalls and stuff.. but they die after a few months when submerged..
thats why i removed them..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhhh now you started somthing ran...rofl

That looks awesome.. 
What are some of the plants you used in there? Whats the spec's on your low tech tank?


----------



## Cliff Dweller (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm loving' the driftwood . . . it gets a little lost in the transitions tho! LOL! Very jungly for sure! Nicely populated.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I love that driftwood too - really unique - the round shape is very special!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Jess.. sure thing..its mostly commonly used low tech plants like crypts, mosses, java fern variants and anubias nanas variants..
Besides those the other plants would be..

1)Hemianthus micranthemoides (grows well..but is just shoved into the back wall of mosses..not in substrate.)
2)Heteranthera zosterfolia (This is the fastest growing plant in this tank.)
3)Barclaya longifolia (also fairs quite well)
4)Echinodorus- 3 different dwarf species in there...i think its gabrielli, harbich and may parvulus??...grows slow but well..
5)Hairgrass - jsut planted it..
6)Marsilea sp. - grows quite well..
7)vallisneria nana - Slow growth so far.

Using 55watts on a 15gal..no dosing AT ALL..nor any water change for about 1+ year now...Just weekly top up of evaporated water.
JBL Aquabasis used in bottom layer of gravel..

The Driftwood was actually one entire piece.. i spilt it right down the centre and got those 2 pieces..

Thanks for the kind words..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you ran  that helps me so much.. I am currently revamping one of my tanks but it is low light and i wanted somthing new... I love the way yours looks


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks.. i'm acutally enjoying this tank so much i'm starting to decide if i should give up my regulator solenoid up for the 50gal and go low tech..


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Just an update Guys..

Here is the pic i took tonight...
Phase 6..









Comments welcomed..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow..... whats that massive plant in the middle there?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Its actually just a lot of crypts in one place..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! It is very nice ^^ Lots of different crypts in there too eh? :3 Very pleased!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

dude. looking nice!

I am tearing my tank down into 'summer low maintenance'. I just don't have as much time, so I am sticking to the basics until I am stuck indoors next winter


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Low maintenance is wonderful.. its almost bliss actually..haha..
I'm starting to convert all my tanks to low maintenance..until i find the energy to start up a high growth, co2 tank again.

This tank is a 15 gal that has..
No water change for 1yr so far.
No Co2
No dosing at all of any kind
Only top-ups of evaporated water and fish feeding
Only ran with an ehiem 2232 and a 55watt compact

Now who can complain about that?? haha..
Set-up for under $200 too.. 
Hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crap... that just screams the perfect tank for me LOL


----------

